# Adjust playback speed in Windows Media Player



## Cate Huisman (Apr 5, 2008)

I listen to audio recordings of conference calls and edit transcriptions of them. When I had Windows XP and and an earlier version of Windows Media Player, I was able to use either a menu command or a keyboard command to increase or slow the speed of playback, and the player responded instantly to these commands. Now I have Vista and its new Windows Media Player 11, and there is a delay of 5-10 seconds between when I use the command and when the recording actually slows down or speeds up. Does anyone know how to fix this?

Alternatively, can anyone suggest another media player that would work better? I've tried Real Player and VLan, neither of which appears to have this control at all, and Goldwave, which has the controls I need in two different windows and doesn't work particularly well.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

The GOM player (http://www.gomplayer.com/download.html) has audio speed controls. I don't know how well it compensates the pitch though.

Is the response time the same for WMP if you use the menu; Play>Play Speed>speed up/slow down method as well?


----------



## Cate Huisman (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks; I 've used the Gom player with some success; it also has some delay before it changes the speed of playback, but it's not as long as WMP. It also has 10-second jump option which I've found helpful, and it's easier to find a specific spot in a file because its slider shows exactly the timepoint at which the slider is positioned. Its main drawback is that I can't reduce it to a bar at the top or bottom of a page; the smallest I've gotten it to get is about two inches high, so I have to reduce the size of the Word files I'm working on. If you know how to make it smaller, I'd love to hear about it.

As for WMP, yes, I still have the problem when I use the menu; I've given up on it.


----------

